
Netflix finally lets users turn off autoplaying previews - duxup
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2020/02/praise-the-algorithm-netflix-lets-you-opt-out-of-loud-autoplaying-previews/
======
JMTQp8lwXL
Good timing, given that most users would simply accept the functionality,
without the outrage.

